# how to dm people on furaffinity?



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 13, 2021)

can someone help me out?


----------



## Punji (Jan 13, 2021)

You can do so by visiting the individual's FA page, and clicking on the "Note" button to open the PM interface. It's kinda like an Email in the way it functions. Do note, some furs have disabled receiving PMs on the main site.






You'll be looking for this up in the top right corner of the person's page.


----------

